# And...it's a 20



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I go over the last little rise in the path where I can see the river. What the??? Yep there is a guy fishing the spot. My spot. A spot that has produced as many big fish for me as anywhere. I watch for a bit. He's got expensive tackle, expensive backpack, expensive waders. Hell, he's even fashionable.... #[email protected]%
I back slowly away. If the river was 70 degrees I might wander down and say hi but it's that last bit of the good stuff. When you fish those special places you have spent years sniffing out. Those places you keep tucked away for just a couple weeks each fall that you wouldn't tell your sister about. %$#^&
Okay plan B. Back to the car and I drive downstream to another not so good spot. Little did I know the fish god was about to reward me. I just walked down made a dozen casts and then Thump. Hey this seems like a pretty good fish. I'm actually thinking big saugeye till it jumps. A beautiful cover of field and stream jump. Just a fraction past the 20 inch mark on my rod. One of the nicest fish of the entire year. It's funny as big as she looks in that photo it really doesn't do her justice. On a Vic Coomer paddleswim fished on a 1/4 ounce jighead in about six feet of water below right below some faster shallow water and about a good long cast upstream of a big eddy where she will spend the winter. It was a pretty swell walk back to the car under a gorgeous full moon as dark began to fall.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well.....I think you're looking pretty 'fashionable' holding that beautiful trophy. NICE CATCH !!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish OSG!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That is an enormous river smallie, congratulations my dude


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I go over the last little rise in the path where I can see the river. What the??? Yep there is a guy fishing the spot. My spot. A spot that has produced as many big fish for me as anywhere. I watch for a bit. He's got expensive tackle, expensive backpack, expensive waders. Hell, he's even fashionable.... #[email protected]%
> I back slowly away. If the river was 70 degrees I might wander down and say hi but it's that last bit of the good stuff. When you fish those special places you have spent years sniffing out. Those places you keep tucked away for just a couple weeks each fall that you wouldn't tell your sister about. %$#^&
> Okay plan B. Back to the car and I drive downstream to another not so good spot. Little did I know the fish god was about to reward me. I just walked down made a dozen casts and then Thump. Hey this seems like a pretty good fish. I'm actually thinking big saugeye till it jumps. A beautiful cover of field and stream jump. Just a fraction past the 20 inch mark on my rod. One of the nicest fish of the entire year. It's funny as big as she looks in that photo it really doesn't do her justice. On a Vic Coomer paddleswim fished on a 1/4 ounce jighead in about six feet of water below right below some faster shallow water and about a good long cast upstream of a big eddy where she will spend the winter. It was a pretty swell walk back to the car under a gorgeous full moon as dark began to fall.
> View attachment 280379


Thx for the report. Reading that made my day.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, that fish doesn’t hurt your looks a bit!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great fish stinky! congrats on the 20


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice! Location,location,location. Wonder if that other fisherman is on OGF?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Lil Crappie said:


> Nice! Location,location,location. Wonder if that other fisherman is on OGF?


I wonder that every time I run in to someone lol


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Who was the photographer?


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Great fall fish and nice pic!


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Great looking smallie young man.
I was sure you would get the 20 again 
River fishing has "congested" alot in the last 10 yrs.
There is always somebody in my spots in a kayak.
In the good old days it took a pretty good investment of time and effort to get to some of those special places so I ALWAYS had them to myself.
My solace now is that the larger smallies have adjusted to the increased pressure and are more selective than in years past. 
I count on the guy with the expensive gear and $1000 spot busting kayak to not REALLY know what he's doing with all that high end equipment....
Generally when they finally give up the spot the big girl is still in place.....

Again, nice brownie Steve.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish Steve!


----------

